# Looking For Wisconsin Summer School Guests!



## KDCuber (Jun 10, 2015)

I will be teaching a summer school cubing class that starts on July 6, and it lasts two weeks from there. If anyone wants to show up (on one of the later days) that lives around the Verona/Madison/Fitchburg Area to demonstrate some solves or just talk to the kids about cubing that would be great! PM me or post in the comments if you're interested. I will provide further details from there.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh man that sounds wonderful! I would be all over this, but I am traveling until early August :\ There are a few cubers in the area, so I imagine the chance is good that someone will respond to this thread. If you don't get any replies, PM me and I'll ask around for you.


----------



## nalralz (Jun 10, 2015)

Can I go? I would be a great helper!


----------



## KDCuber (Jun 10, 2015)

Sure nalralz! That's unfortunate cmhardw. I'll pm you if I need help


----------

